

Butts in Seats - mattgiffune
http://mattgiffune.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/butts-in-seats/

======
DanTheDuck
It seems like the conflict between #1 and #2 is the big challenge (and
opportunity) here.

#2 posits that people (and thus their companies) get great benefit from being
close to each other and able to exchange ideas rapidly as the
mood/need/opportunity strikes.

#1 posits that telecommuting will take over the world because people tend to
prefer flexibility and simplicity over artificially synchronized schedules and
forced face-to-face appearances.

Hacker spaces (and the collection-of-lean-startup-labs type places) are great
for small scale things, but could "telecommuting centers" work out just as
well as commuter/carpool parking lots in the DC area? Combine Internet access,
power, and (maybe?) mid-scale video conference + smart whiteboard facilities.
Large companies can spread their workforce out around the country and pay into
these spaces based on the employee-hours worked there.

